# TFT-Monitore - Auflösung - Unschärfe?



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2003)

Hi,

ich habe ein Sony-Notebook mit 16,1"-Display und 1600*1200 Auflösung.
Wenn ich die Auflösung beispielsweise auf 1280*1024 oder noch niedriger stelle,
dann wird das Bild recht unscharf.

Meine Frage:
Ist das bei allen TFTs so, dass sie eine feste, vorgegebene Auflösung haben,
bei der alles wunderbar ausschaut und dann bei geänderter Auflösung das Bild
unscharf wirkt? Oder kann man normalerweise innerhalb der vorgegebenen
Maximalwerte die Auflösung beliebig ändern und hat trotzdem ein knochenscharfes (normales) Bild?

Bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob das nur eine Eigenart meines Notebooks ist.
Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Horusab (22. September 2003)

jop, genau das ist die eigenheit (der nachteil  ) von TFT bildschirmen.
is bei mir auch bei jedem so.
mfg horusab


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2003)

Ok, Danke für die Info 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Horusab (22. September 2003)

bitte gerngeschehn
 
auch wenn ich dir nicht gross helfen konnte  
mfg horusab


----------



## Dario Linsky (22. September 2003)

Das hängt AFAIK damit zusammen, dass TFT-Monitore durch Flüssigkristalle die Bilder erzeugen und jeder Kristall je nach Einstellung einen Bildpunkt darstellen kann. Wenn ein TFT-Monitor also für beispielsweise 1024*768 optimiert ist (so wie meiner), dann heisst das eigentlich nur, dass 1024 Kristalle in der Breite und 768 in der Höhe verfügbar sind und demnach kann dieser auch nur diese eine Auflösung optimal anzeigen.
Einige Notebooks haben aber noch zusätzlich die Möglichkeit, niedrigere Auflösungen auch optimal anzuzeigen, wobei allerdings nicht die volle Bildfläche genutzt wird, sondern das Bild nur über die benötigten Bildpunkte in der Mitte des Bildschirms angezeigt wird.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. September 2003)

Ok, merci nochmal.

Hab heute auch nochmal einen Experten gefragt und der meinte auch, es liegt
daran, dass eben diese "Bildpunkte" nur an oder aus sein können und nicht
unterschiedliche Helligkeitswerte annehmen können. Bei einer niedrigeren
Auflösung muss also interpoliert werden, was das Bild dann unscharf macht.

Bei einem 1600*1200-TFT ist dann nur diese Auflösung wirklich scharf.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich aus einem bestimmten Grund einen möglichst großen
TFT brauche, am liebsten so 23 oder 24 Zoll. Dieser darf aber für eine ganz bestimmte
Anwendung nur 1280*1024er Auflösung haben wegen des beschriebenen Problems.

Naja. Nun weiß ich wo es klemmt und schau mal nach einer Lösung.

Gruß
Martin


----------

